# Replace a bulb - such a simple job - oh yeh?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

The offside side marker lamp on my Pollensa is out - I presume a blown bulb. Just went to pull the dead one to make sure I buy the correct replacement. Hmm - where's the lens-to-body fixings? - no sign of exterior screws - doesn't appear to be any obvious access from inside. There's a small "slot" at each end of the lens that seems to be inviting a screwdriver in but I can't believe the lens is a push fit - surely not?

I guess these lamps are common to a number of Auto-Sleepers bodies so someone out there must have been here before.

Any ideas?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Any chance of a picture of the fitting... many fittings are generic and someone may recognise the type... and more importantly, know how to remove it.

mike


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well I just popped out to take a pic - prodded the lens a little - grabbed it firmly and just gave it a tug - low and behold, it just popped off. A push fit it is. Don't they make anything properly anymore?
Anyway - problem solved - thanks.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

*autosleeper marker lights*

tony
sorry cant help with your lights, but if you think they are bad I recently had to change a bulb in the front marker of my nuevo. two screws in lens
easy job. SILLY ME. took screws out, lens would not come off. eventually whole light fitting pulled out. found bulb holder is a bayonet fit into one piece lens/reflector. fitted new bulb refitted bulb holder into lens. now needed to reconnect wires but no spare wire, as terminals are set into silicon in rear of light recess, after spending an hour on ladder trying to plug in two invisible terminals into two other invisible terminals which also move in the silicon, i gave up, modified the bulb holder so that it is push fit not bayonet fitting ,pushed the bulb holder into the recess onto its now almost visible terminals pushed the lens/reflector onto the bulb holder and put the screws back . motorhome manufacturers should be ashamed of their products and their poor quality control.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Well I just popped out to take a pic - prodded the lens a little - grabbed it firmly and just gave it a tug - low and behold, it just popped off. A push fit it is. Don't they make anything properly anymore?
> Anyway - problem solved - thanks.


Both God* and MHF both work in mysterious ways.

mike

Disclaimer
*for those of other faiths I am of course referring to any god :roll:  :lol:


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike!

Glad you are being PC :wink: :wink:


----------



## Superpete (Aug 3, 2016)

Slide the amber lens towards the rear and it will release, change bulb and slide to rear to refit. Job done


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Superpete said:


> Slide the amber lens towards the rear and it will release, change bulb and slide to rear to refit. Job done


You are 10years too late, check the original date! But thanks for the info anyway,:wink2:


----------

